# Paying for Ryanair flights with EntroPay?



## lyonsie

I got my EntroPay a/c set up for the Ryanair 'free flights', only to get a reply like this:
*Payment Error*
Your card payment could not be processed because of one of the following reasons:


You have mistyped the card number or missed out some of the digits. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the card number again.
The card type you have specified (e.g. Mastercard, Visa, Visa Electron) does not match the card number supplied. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and check that the card type selected is correct.
You have incorrectly entered the Card Number into the Cardholders Name box. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the Card Number in the correct box.
You have incorrectly entered the Cardholders Name into the Card Number box. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the Cardholders Name in the correct box.

Has anyone else tried to use their EntroPay card to purchase Ryanair flights, or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## z101

Assuming you did the above correct, I think you had to choose £GB on the currency choise of card for it to work as Electron. Did you do this?


----------



## lyonsie

No, I chose euro, but looking at previous thread by NorfBank, re this subject it looks like he paid in euro....
any suggestions, are you out there NorfBank.....


----------



## diago

hi .. am new here but want to say a big thanks to you all.  Just found four flights on Ryanair dublin to liverpool for €16.00 in total .. great until they tried to charge me €40 for paying by visa.  After reading this forum I joined up with Entropay didn't take long and was really easy .. yes did choose the GB currency option but used a Euro credit card to load funds .. I loaded £16.00 onto the virtual card and they charged me £0.79 to do this .. I then used it to book the flights with Ryanair and it was accepted with no problems at all .. in total the flights cost me less then €17.00!! thanks again everyone .. I travel with Ryanair a lot so the savings could be substantial )


----------



## lyonsie

Great.   If you fly a lot, then it might be worthwhile to transfer 100/200 in one go and not have to transfer at a moments notice.   Once or twice the entropay site has been down due to upgrading.   Its great though not to have to pay any extra than you have to.


----------



## suzie

Though I have noticed the exchange rate applied to convert the euro flight charge into GBP to debit against the card is far from competitive. Is ryanair doing to this to make it less attractive? You still save money, but not as much in cases when the flight is around the €80 mark, compared to €16...

S.


----------



## TheShark

I regularly use Entropay to avoid the cc fee when booking withj Ryanair.
As stated already , it will only work if you register for a STG£ account and your virtual Visa commences with the digits 4101.
This has saved me a tidy little sum.


----------



## Gervan

I also  got a Sterling Entropay card after reading the instructions in this Forum, and use it for Ryanair, or websites where I have not purchased before. It's worth it for Ryanair alone. Many thanks to earlier posters.
There is no extra charge on my credit card for transferring money into Entopay, but I haven't investigated the exchange rate used.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Can you open a sterling account with an Irish address?


----------



## suzie

On my entropay card (www.entropay.com), these a charge of 4.98% of the transferred funds? So what card are you using?

S


----------



## bevear

Hi, Thanks for the details about Entropay to buy Ryanair tickets. I have a question on registration. I live in Ireland and have Irish credit card. When I am register with ENTROPAY, I will choose GBP currency. But what about the address fields. Can I give my address in Ireland or some random address in UK?. Will there be any address verification?.  -- Thank you regards -- beve


----------



## lyonsie

Yes, use irish address.   Have saved a 'small fortune' since I opened mine.   Flights to London in the middle of August for €1.00 (all in), and no cc charge with entropay....  bargains all the way.
Michael O Leary was on radio this evening blowing about no extra charges with ryanair (if you don't want them), but did not tell anyone how to get a 'visa electron' card in Ireland....   He wants the charges for as long as he can.   But the cost of the flights would probably go up considerably if everyone knew how to avoid the cc charge.


----------



## pudds

I'm thinking of getting one of these, mainly to shop on amazon uk, so should I go for the sterling option, in order to get visa electron, I don't quite understand this electron thingy, but assume it's widely accepted in uk outside of amazon or is it.?


----------



## ajapale

mod bump


----------



## DrMoriarty

Kicking myself that I didn't see this thread before booking seven return flights to Stansted @€5 each way (€70) ...and then paying by Mastercard (+€70) 

Also kicking myself that since the "sale" ended at midnight last Thursday, those same flights are now priced at ...€*1* each way!


----------



## Gunnerbar

Don't want to appear too tick but will the electron card automtically debit your visa card for the flights or is it really a debit card in which you have to load the account and then proceed with the booking. And if so how would you determone along with the 4.95% what the currency exchange would be. I'm thinking now that electron must debit your visa card after you lodge the min £10. Do i assume also that this 10 stg is not dead money and is used as part of the Ryanair transaction. 

So much for "trying" not to appear too tick!


----------



## Daddy

To:  Lyonsie

Your opening post stated problems with this electron card.

Obviously, things became right for you later.

Any chance you can post the way of going about getting this electron card.

What is the yearly fee on the card ?

Thanks


----------



## tosullivan

seems like this card can save you lots of money the cheaper the flight and the more you travel.

I just booked 4 flights on Monday for €600 in total. CC charge was €40 (4 people), but it would have cost me almost €30 for the transfer of funds, so not much of a saving this time around


----------



## Daddy

I understand the charge of 40 euro (ordinary c.c) but why is it costing almost 30 euro for you to transfer funds.

Again maybe Lyonsie or indeed the last poster could expand a bit on the process.


----------



## NorfBank

4.95% transaction fee with Entropay.
€600 x 4.95% = €29.70

If the 4 flights came to say €50, the transaction fee would be 4.95% x €50 = c€2.50
The credit card charge would be fixed at €40 regardless of flight cost.

Entropay therefore is better value for cheaper flights, there is a threshold whereby paying the credit card charges make more sense.


----------



## Daddy

Thanks I'm getting it now.


----------



## undo

Daddy said:


> What is the yearly fee on the card ?


  There is no annual fee. In theory, you load up your Entropay card with as much money as you want and that will then be available to spend forever. In practice, many people have reported that if a small sum is left in the Entropay account, it might magically disappear. I guess you could call that a small fee .


----------



## karly

I am trying to open account on eletron card site but have selected stg. and still wont validate for me or let me proceed with email address.Anyone know what the problem could be?Have tried putiing country in as Ireland and then England but cannot get any further with application.


----------



## undo

I cannot tell why it is getting stuck for you but I know for sure it is not the country: Entropay allow Sterling accounts with an Irish address; so that is not the issue.


----------



## tosullivan

Is the Electron card not better value as from what I've heard its a one off fee of €10 for a single transaction, so if you know you are going to take X amount of flights in a year, just load it up once for a tenner?


----------



## undo

@tosullivan: Which Electron do you mean? The Entropay card *is* a Visa Electron even though Entropay do not advertise it as such. Loading fee is 4.95% of the total amount. There are many other companies offering Electron cards. I am sure their terms will differ. Entropay is simply the most popular one here because it is readily accessible over the Internet.


----------



## tosullivan

undo, I was talking to someone last night who used someones Visa Electron Card to book flights on Ryanair and it cost them €10 to transfer the funds...
From that I guessed they were different cards ?????


----------



## undo

"Using a Visa Electron" is like "using a Laser card" - there is only one thing called "Visa Electron" just like there is only one thing known as "Laser card". But there are many banks issuing those and each sets their own terms and conditions. It is very well possible there is some place that does Visa Electron with a one-off €10 charge. If you are booking more expensive flights, this might be a better deal than Entropay's offer. If you ever find out what bank does these €10 Electron cards, you might want to post it here for the benefit of other AAM users.


----------



## qwerty08

Hi

signed up this morning for an entropay account. loaded it with £53 sterling (to cover flights). Card begins with 4101 but Ryanair site still refuses it. I'm correct in assuming that my entropay card is a visa electron in the ryanair card selection menu?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## wjc

Booked flight for 4 with ryanair. Total came to 158 euros. To avoid 40 euros credit card charge paid through entropay. Ended up costing 179 euros. Not sure it makes a whole lot of difference if only 2 or 3 people. You get caught in unfavourable exchange rates with Ryanair and entropay. If living in UK would make a big difference as you would not be changing currency.


----------



## undo

It would seem that you did everything right: You set up a Sterling account, selected "Visa Electron" on Ryanair's website...

One thing to check maybe: Was your Entropay card not blocked by any chance? If you log into your Entropay account, does the card show up normally with the money on it? Entropay sometimes block new accounts and ask you to fax some documents before enabling them for good.

If that's not it then I am at a loss.  I cannot see any mistakes in what you are doing.


----------



## undo

wjc said:


> Total came to 158 euros. To avoid 40 euros credit card charge paid through entropay. Ended up costing 179 euros.



Entropay is a better deal the more people are traveling and the cheaper each individual flight. Once the flights cost more than a certain amount, you stop saving money and end up paying more than Ryanair's CC charge. In your case, you still saved something. Had your flights been say €250, you probably would have overpaid. It always makes sense to quickly do the math before choosing a payment method. For €0.01 flights though, Entropay is always the better option...


----------



## mayo

Hi, I have just tried getting an entropay card via www.entropay.com and put in my Ireland address. It says my region is not supported and it says 'click here' for a list of countries that are - when I click on that list of countries Ireland is not there (Iceland is and Afghanistan and nearly everywhere else). I have sent a couple of mails to their customer support but got no response yet. Does anyone know if Ireland has been removed as a country entropay deal with recently, or am I doing something stupid like going to the wrong website? Thanks.


----------



## lasno

I just had a look on entropay and Ireland is showing. Its after Iraq.


----------



## mayo

lasno said:


> I just had a look on entropay and Ireland is showing. Its after Iraq.


 
It is there in the list when you fill in the form. Then when you enter the details it says:

Your Application Cannot Be Processed
Regrettably, we can only accept applications from users located in the countries or territories that currently support our payment services

It invites you to click on a link of countries that are allowed, and Ireland is not there.


----------



## NorfBank

mayo said:


> Does anyone know if Ireland has been removed as a country entropay deal with recently, or am I doing something stupid like going to the wrong website? Thanks.



I used it this morning to pay for flights without any problem so we've not been removed.


----------



## mayo

NorfBank said:


> I used it this morning to pay for flights without any problem so we've not been removed.


 
But can anyone get a new card set up putting in an Irish address now or has that functionality been removed? I presume you already had your card and did not try and get one today.


----------



## TheShark

Mine is working fine too.
Have a look back at earlier threads in relation to Entropay. You will need to set-up your account as a STG£ account with a UK address to get a Visa Electron "card" commencing with the digits 4101... to book on Ryanair without paying the cc fee.


----------



## undo

TheShark said:


> You will need to set-up your account as a STG£ account with a UK address


  No. You need a Sterling account but a UK address is not required. Or at least it *was* not required so far. If they really have stopped offering the service to Irish customers, a UK address may be the only way to go now.


----------



## mayo

Their help desk has asked me for screenshots so it looks like it should not be happening. They asked about my IP address so it may be something I should do from home rather than work (though it is a pig without broadband). Ireland is just not appearing on the list of supported countries when I get an error message, but it is there at the start when I enter the address....hopefully it will be sorted soon!


----------



## deeheg

Hi all, well i did read these but thought that at later stage i put in sterling account, now apparently i have a euro account and not allowed to change to sterling and your not allowed to have more than one account?? any suggestions as just got it for ryanair flights


----------



## undo

deeheg said:


> now apparently i have a euro account and not allowed to change to sterling


  I think I made the same mistake when I was setting up my account a couple of years ago. Just e-mail Entropay's customer support and tell them that you would like to swap your euro account for a Sterling one. They are very good at helping their customers; I am sure they will sort you out.


----------



## deeheg

thanks will do let you know


----------



## deeheg

thanks yes i have two now one irish and one uk they are very helpful, cheers


----------



## daoshaug

I have just set up an account with Entropay and am being asked for copy of passport and VISA card details.
Has anyone out there registered with Entropay also been asked for such documentation?


----------



## undo

Yes, this is normal. Netteller ask for even more paperwork before actually enabling an account. I guess some get lucky and do not have to provide any documents - but many get asked to do so; nothing to worry about there.


----------



## daoshaug

Many thanks; most helpful.


----------



## story

*Had this problem*



lyonsie said:


> I got my EntroPay a/c set up for the Ryanair 'free flights', only to get a reply like this:
> *Payment Error*
> Your card payment could not be processed because of one of the following reasons:
> 
> 
> You have mistyped the card number or missed out some of the digits. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the card number again.
> The card type you have specified (e.g. Mastercard, Visa, Visa Electron) does not match the card number supplied. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and check that the card type selected is correct.
> You have incorrectly entered the Card Number into the Cardholders Name box. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the Card Number in the correct box.
> You have incorrectly entered the Cardholders Name into the Card Number box. Please go back to the previous (Payment) page and re-enter the Cardholders Name in the correct box.
> 
> Has anyone else tried to use their EntroPay card to purchase Ryanair flights, or am I doing something wrong.



I tried yesterday and got this same message. I have been informed that Ryanair are blocking these cards. The company are working to try and resolve the issue. Its another case of Ryanair doing it their way. They have their own pre pay mastercard and I would think they are going to roll it out to all countries and stop others. They are advertising that they will accept it and then when it starts costing them lots of money they change the rules and tell nobody.


----------

